
Understanding today's market psychology [pdf] - matco11
https://www.oaktreecapital.com/docs/default-source/memos/on-the-couch.pdf
======
matco11
Howard Marks is one of the world's leading hedge fund managers and investors.
This is one of his monthly letters and was sent out two days ago.

